# The Portal (Always Recruiting)



## Endovior (Jul 17, 2005)

Okay, new game starting. It's based off a concept that I've had for a while, and have recently been pestered... ah, persuaded  to run as a PbP game. 

The concept is this: the real world is in danger (various UBER-problems), and the only way to save it is for YOU (the player) to physically travel to a fantasy world (specifically, a D&D world!) and fight the evils therin.

As it was my RL sister, currently not a member of these boards, that was the one that got me to do this with a bunch of her (also non-member) friends, this thread will likely become a newbie magnet, but I'd expect offhand to have a bunch of board members join as well.

There's no real limit on the number of people who can join, but if too many are interested, I'll form seperate parties.

3.5e rules, core books only, 1st-level characters, 200 Gp starting cash.

Note: The game has already started, but I'm keeping recruiting open indefinitely.  I usually run worlds, as opposed to adventures, which makes it easy to run any number of parties at any point in time.  Feel free to join!


----------



## Morgan Talthos (Jul 17, 2005)

I'm interested.

Character Name: Morgan Talthos
Experience: 0/1000
Class: Fighter 
Race: Human
Alignment: Chaotic good
Deity: Kord
Level: 1
Size: Medium
Age: 20
Gender: Male 
Height: 6ft
Weight: 180
Eyes: Marble Green
Hair: brown
Laungues: Common, goblin

SCORE-MODIFIER 
HP: 11
AC: 14 
STR: 14 +2 
DEX: 12 +1
CON: 13 +1
INT: 12 +1
WIS: 12 +1
CHA: 10 +0

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude: 3 
Reflex: 1
Will: 1
Speed: 30ft 
Initiative:  5 
Base Attack: +1
Melee: 3
Ranged: 2

WEAPONS/ARMOR/SHIELD
Weapon: Battle Axe 
Total Attack Bonus: 4
Damage: 1d8+2
Critical: x3 
Weight: 6lbs 
Size: One handed
Type: slashing

Weapon: Long Bow 
Total Attack Bonus: 2 
Damage: 1d8
Critical: x3
Range: 100ft
Weight: 3lbs
Size: Two handed
Type: piercing

Weapon: Heavy Mace
Total Attack Bonus: 3 
Damage: 1d8+2
Critical: x3
Weight: 8lbs 
Size: One handed
Type: Bludgeoning

Armor: Studded Leather
Type: Light 
Armor bonus: 3 
Check Penalty: -1 
Max Dex: 5
Speed: 30ft 
Weight: 20lbs

Shield: light steel
Weight: 6lbs
Armor bonus: +1
Check Penalty: -1

SKILLS
Climb 4 
Craft (Carpentry) 3
Handle Animal 2 
Intimidate 2
Jump 4
Ride 3
Swim 4
Use Rope 3

SPECIAL ABILITIES: Extra Feats
FEATS: Endurance, Improved Initiative, Weapon Focus (battle axe)

GEAR: Quiver: 20 arrow, Back pack, bed roll, flint and steel, water skin, 
trail rations x5, grappling hook, crowbar, Sack, 50' silk rope

CP:
SP: 4
GP: 73
PP: 

Carrying Capacity: 58  116  175 
LOH: 175
LOG: 300 
POD: 775


----------



## Maiu Tanta (Jul 17, 2005)

Name: Maiu
Race: Human
class: sorrceress
Level:1
Alignment: Neutral
Deity: Boccob
size:Medium
Age: 20
Gender: Female
height: 5'7
Weight: 115 lbs
Eyes: Hazel Green
Hair: Red/Orange

Score and Modifier
HP:5
AC: 12
STR:11 (0)
DEX:12 (1)
CON:12 (1)
INT:12 (1)
WIS:12 (1)
CHA:14 (2)

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude 1
Reflex: 0
Will: 5
Speed: 30ft
Initiative: 0

Base Attack: 0
Melee: 0
Ranged: 0

Weapons/ Armor/ Sheild
weapon: dagger (2 GP)
total attack bonus: 0
damage: 1D4
critical: 19/20*2
range: 10ft
weight: 1lbs
size: Medium
Type: Piercing or Slashing

weapon: Morningstar (8GP)
total attack bonus: 0
damage: 1D8
critical: x2
range: 
weight: 8lbs
size: Medium
Type: Bludgeoning and piercing

weapon: Light, Crossbow (35 GP)
total attack bonus: 0
damage: 1D8
critical: 19-20/x2
range: 80 ft
weight: 4lbs
size: Medium
Type: Piercing

Armor: Leather (10 GP)
Type: light
Armor bonus: 2
Check Penalty: 0
Max Dex: 6
Spell Failure: 10%
Speed: 30 Ft
Weight: 15 lbs

Sheild:
Weight:
Spell Failure:
Armor Bonus:
Check Penalty:

SKILLS:
Bluff (4)
Concentration (3)
Craft: Painting (3)
Knowledge (arcana) (3)
Scry (3)
Spellcraft (3)

SPECIAL ABILITIES: Summon Familiar
FEATS: Combat Casting, Iron Will

SPELLS
Level 0: Detect Poison, Mage Hand, Detect Magic, Daze, Resistance
Level 1: Summon Monster I, Mage Armor, Comperhend Languages

GEAR: Backpack, Bedroll, Candle , Flint and Steel , Ink , ink Pen , 10 peices of Parchment, pouch, Water Skin, Dog, guarding , Ration X5 

CP: 99
SP:8
GP:111
PP:

Carrying capacity : 33 66 100 lbs
LOH: 100 lbs
LOG: 200 lbs 
POD: 500 lbs


----------



## Endovior (Jul 17, 2005)

Figured YOU would be interested!  

In any event, further info:

The plot starts with a semi-apocalyptic climactic change.  Picture the start of 'The Day After Tomorrow', with scientists all over the place predicting doom, and a new Ice Age is starting.  Then, suddenly, all over the Earth all forms of electronic communication are suddenly subverted by a well-dressed man, claiming to be an Archmage from another plane.  He says that he has discovered that our world is in a situation as bad as ours, and he has devised a method by which both can be saved.  In his world, the human race is being killed off by its hostile enemies, and only one great human city still stands.  He has a spell which will link the fates of one world's humans to that of the other's... which will prevent the coming Ice Age... IF, and only IF, our world can send it's people to defend theirs.  He can facilitate this transfer by means of cross-dimensional portals... but the trip is strictly one-way.  He ends the communication saying that he is opening the portals now... and at that moment, regular broadcasting resumes, revealing the opening of portals in major cities across the globe.  All the players have, for one reason or another, decided to accept this task, and enter the portal.  Having done so, you find yourself in a strange void between dimensions, with a user-friendly graphical system asking you to design the form you wish to enter the world in... and the system is asking you to choose attributes and race and class and other things, in a way that seems exactly like D&D.

Oh, before I forget, attributes are assigned by the standard point buy, 25 points.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 17, 2005)

Name:  Grimm Brightstave
Class:  Druid 1
Race:  Elf
Alignment: Neutral Good 
Deity: Gaia
Age: (42) Unknown
Gender: Male
Height: 5’7”
Weight: 150
Eyes: Blue
Hair: White
Skin: Tan

Ability Scores: Str: 12/Dex: 14/Con: 10/Int: 12/Wis: 13/Cha: 12 
HP:  8 (1d8)
AC: 14 (+2 Dex, +2 leather armor)
Init: +2 (+2 dex) 
BAB: +0
Saves: Fort: +2/Ref: +2/Will: +3
Move: 30’ (Light encumberance)
Weight Allowance: Light 42, Medium 86, Heavy 130, Pull 650, Lift 130.

Attacks: 
Quarterstaff +1 1d6/1d6 x2
Sling +2 1d4 x2

Racial Abilities:
Immunity to magic Sleep effects, and a +2 racial saving throw bonus against enchantment spells or effects.Low-Light Vision: An elf can see twice as far as a human in starlight, moonlight, torchlight, and similar conditions of poor illumination. She retains the ability to distinguish color and detail under these conditions. Weapon Proficiency: Elves receive the Martial Weapon proficiancy feats for the longsword, rapier, longbow (including composite longbow), and shortbow (including composite shortbow) as bonus feats. +2 racial bonus on Listen, Search, and Spotchecks. An elf who merely passes within 5 feet of a secret or concealed door is entitled to a Search check to notice it as if she were actively looking for it. 

Class Abilities: 
Wild Empathy: +1 animals/ -3 Magical beasts
Nature Sense
Animal Companion: Wolf (Freestar)

Spells Memorized:
Orisons: (3) Create water, Detect Poison, Detect Magic.
1st Level:  (2) Entangle, Cure Light Wounds

Feats: 
Animal Empathy

Skills: (Ability + Ranks + Misc.) 
Hide +2 (+2 Dex) 
Move Silently +2 (+2 Dex) 
Listen +3 (+1 Wis, +2 Racial) 
Search +3 (+1 Int, +2 racial) 
Spot +3 (+1 Wis, +2 racial)
Jump +1 (+1 Str)
Climb +1 (+1 Str)
Swim +1 (+1 Str)
Knowledge Nature +7 (+1 Int, 4 ranks, +2 class)
Survival +7 (+1 Wis, 4 ranks, +2 class)
Handle Animal +7 (+1 Wis, 4 ranks, +2 AE)
Ride +8 (+2 Dex, 4 ranks, +2 AE)
Dilpomacy +5 (+1 Cha, 4 ranks)

Languages: 
Common, Elf, Draconic, Druid

Gear: (Total weight: Grimm: 32w/Mule: 69w) 
2g 9s to spend 
Leather Armor [10g/15w]
Back pack [2g/2w]
·	2 sunrods [4g/2w]
·	2 potions of Cure Light wounds [100g/1w]
·	2 days rations [1g/2w]
·	Flint & steel [1g/*]
·	Waterskin [1g/4w]
Sling [1g/*]
Pouch of 10 stones [1g/5w]
Quarterstaff [0/4w]

Earthson: Mule [8g]
Bit & Bridle [2g/1w]
Pack saddle [15g/20w]
Saddle bags [4g/8w]
·	Bedroll [1s/5w]
·	Tent [10g/20w]
·	8 sunrods [16g/8w]
·	Cold weather outfit [8g/7w]

Physical Description: 
 He’s a slim nice to look at guy who dresses in blues, gray and white. Typical elven features with medium long white hair and clear blue eyes. 

Personality: 
He’s me.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Jul 17, 2005)

Ooh, ooh. I would like to play!

I'll use this a placeholder for my character, unlewss you want to start up a Rogues Gallery Thred.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 17, 2005)

Ahh what the hey...I'll give it a go (hope this don't dissappear like so many others..)
I'll get him up today sometime..


----------



## Jarval (Jul 17, 2005)

Sounds really rather interesting.  If there's still room, count me in


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 18, 2005)

I would also like a spot, if avialable.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 18, 2005)

Let me know if I can find "gestalt" in the graphical system...


----------



## Krug (Jul 18, 2005)

Interested as well..


----------



## Endovior (Jul 18, 2005)

*Increments number of parties to 2*

That being said, remember: Core Books Only.  In particular, I'm particularly not using UE... and even if I was, I'm not running a gestalt game.  Nice try though.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 18, 2005)

I would like to transform into a dwarven fighter.  

Realizing he was saving the earth, he decided that one must be a fighter to fight.  When prompted he wrote his name as Johnny, A dwarven Lord of Folly Beach.

Ftr 1
str 16
dex 14
con 16
int 10
wis 9
cha 6

Fort	5
Reflex	2
Will	-1
BAB	1

AC 19 (10 +2dex+7 armor)

Melee – +4 Trident 1d8+3 x2 10ft Piercing
Battleaxe +4 1d8+3 x3 slashing

Feat: Power Attack,  Cleave

Skills		Ranks	Mod	Synergy	Total
Climb		4	3	0	7
Ride		4	2	0	6

Possessions: 
Chainmail +150
Shield +20
Trident +15 
Battle axe +10

5 GP

Languages: Common


----------



## Willow Aura (Jul 18, 2005)

I'm interested, of course, seeing as..well..nevermind. I'd like to join.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 19, 2005)

*Berethani (male human Sor1)*

*Berethani*
Male human sorcerer 1
NG Medium humanoid
*Init* +2; *Senses* Listen -1, Spot -1
......................[Listen +1, Spot +1 while familiar is within arm's reach]
*Languages* Celestial, Common
-----
*AC* 12, touch 12, flat-footed 10
....[16 with _mage armor_]
*hp* 5 (1 HD)
*Fort* +1, *Ref* +2, *Will* +1
-----
*Spd* 30 ft.
*Melee* longspear +0 (1d8/x3), 10' reach
*Ranged* light crossbow +2 (1d8)
*Base Atk* +0, *Grp* +0
*Combat Gear* [nothing of note]
*Spells Known* (CL 1st; +2 ranged touch):
1st—_grease_ (DC 14), _mage armor_, _summon monster i_
0—_acid splash_, _detect magic_, _mage hand_, _read magic_
-----
*Str* 10, *Dex* 14, *Con* 13, *Int* 12, *Wis* 8, *Cha* 15
*SQ* summon familiar (raven)
*Feats* Alertness (if familiar is in arm's reach), Augment Summoning, Spell Focus (conjuration)
*Skills* Bluff +6, Concentration +5, Knowledge (arcana) +5, Spellcraft +7
*Possessions* traveler's outfit, spell component pouch, bedroll, 50 crossbow bolts, dagger, beltpouch (flint & steel, 2 torches, ink, inkpen, 5 sheets parchment), 40 gp

*Physical Description*: 6'0", 185 #. Reddish-brown hair, hazel eyes, fair skin that sunburns easily. Favors his left shoulder slightly, preferring not to carry heavy loads on that side. (This shouldn't have any mechanical effect; just flavor.)
*Personality*: Berethani would like to be a hero, but deep down, he is terrified of physical confrontation. Thus, he's decided to rely upon the wonders of magic (which fascinates him) instead. Berethani is somewhat naive, treating this experience as a game and not quite realizing the deadly seriousness of the situation. He's curious about his companions, his surroundings, the creatures of this new world, etc. ad infinitum. Can be quite talkative, especially when nervous.
*Tactics*: Berethani brings up _mage armor_ as soon as he thinks there will be trouble. He tries to hang back away from any fighting, waiting for the optimal time and place to put his summoned monsters (typically celestial dogs or badgers, Augmented via the feat). Otherwise, he relies on his crossbow. If an enemy gets close, Berethani switches to his longspear and attempts to use its 10' reach to keep them at bay.


[SBLOCK]These summonees have already been augmented (+4 Str, +4 Con) per Berethani's Augment Summoning feat.

*Summoned Celestial Riding Dog*.....CR 1
LG Medium magical beast (augmented)
*Init*+2; *Senses* Listen +5, Spot +5, low-light vision, darkvision 60', scent
-----
*AC* 16 (+2 Dex, +4 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 14
*Resistances* acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5
*hp* 17 (2 HD)
*Fort* +7, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1; *SR* 7
-----
*Spd* 40 ft.
*Melee* bite +5 (1d6+5)
*Base Atk* +1, *Grp* +5
*SA* smite evil 1/day (+2 damage), trip
-----
*Str* 19, *Dex* 15, *Con* 19, *Int* 2, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 6
*Feats:* Alertness, Track
*Skills:* Jump +8, Swim +3, Survival +1 (+5 when tracking by scent)
-----
*Trip(Ex):* If trained for war, a dog that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the dog. 

*Summoned Celestial Badger*.....CR 1/2
CG Small magical beast (augmented)
*Init*+2; *Senses* Listen +3, Spot +3, low-light vision, darkvision 60', scent
-----
*AC* 15 (+1 size, +3 Dex, +1 natural), touch 14, flat-footed 12
*Resistances* acid 5, cold 5, electricity 5
*hp* 8 (1 HD)
*Fort* +6, *Ref* +5, *Will* +1; *SR* 6
-----
*Spd* 30 ft., burrow 10 ft.
*Melee* claw +4 (1d2+1)
*Full Atk* 2 claws +4 melee (1d2+1) and bite -1 melee (1d3+1)
*Base Atk* +0, *Grp* -3
*SA* smite evil 1/day (+1 damage), rage
-----
*Str* 12, *Dex* 17, *Con* 19, *Int* 2, *Wis* 12, *Cha* 6
*Feats:* Track, Weapon Finesse
*Skills:* Escape Artist +7, Survival +1 (+5 when tracking by scent)
-----
*Rage(Ex):* A badger that takes damage in combat flies into a berserk rage on its next turn, clawing and biting madly until either it or its opponent is dead. It gains +4 to Strength, +4 to Constitution, and -2 to Armor Class. The creature cannot end its rage voluntarily.[/SBLOCK]


----------



## Endovior (Jul 19, 2005)

Sure, you can post characters here.  It's late at the moment, so I'll look them over tomorrow.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 20, 2005)

Well alrighty then!

Jacob Johanson (now know as Dorin Ogrespitter)
1st Level Dwarven Barbarian

Str:14  +2
Dex:13 +1
Con:16 +3
Int:12 +1
Wis:10 +0
Chr:8  -1

HP:15

BAB: +1
Melee/Grapple: +3/+3
Range: +2 (hell he's a dwarf...up close and personal is all that counts!)
Speed: 30' (20 with heavy load)
Saves:
Fort: +5  Ref:+1  Will:+0
(+2 vs poisons and spell/spell like effects)
AC: 16   flatfooted: 15   Touch: 11
Dwarven Racial:
60' Darkvision, Stonecunning (+2 search stonework), +4 vs bull rush/trip attacks, +2 poison/spell effects, +1 to hit orcs/goblinoids, +2 appraise stone/metal items, +4 Ac vs Giant class

Languages:
Dwarven, Commen


Feats:
(barbarian): Fast Movement, Illiteracy, Rage 1/day (+4str,con, +2 will saves -2 AC 8rnds)
Dodge

Skills.............................Rank.....Stat....Total
Climb.............................2..........2.........4(-1 with armor and shield)
Craft(weaponsmithing)......2..........1.........3
Listen............................3.....................3
Survival..........................3....................3
Spot(cc).........................2....................2
Search(cc)......................2.........1.........3
Move Silent.....................1..........1.........2(-3 with armor&shield)

Equip:
Dwarven Waraxe  d10   x3   8#  30gp
Warhammer  d8    x3   5#   12gp
Scale Mail   +4 AC    +3 max Dex  -4 armor check pen 30#   50gp
Shield Light Steel   +1 AC  -1 Armor check pen   6#  9gp
Backpack   2#   2gp
3 days Rations   15sp  3#
Waterskin    1gp   4#

Enc: 58# (light)
Wealth: 45gp   5sp
Hell...he can't read but thats ok...he can speak a couple o'languages who needs to read in this backward country...at least thats how Jacob feels deep down...


----------



## Endovior (Jul 20, 2005)

Looked things over, things seem okay at first glance (although some things are unfinished on some character sheets, the respective posters know who they are already).

As I seem to be posting mostly when it's rather too late for doing so extensively, I'll have to put off any in-depth checks for later.  Once everyone's ready, we'll start.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

*Ready to go!*

I just updated Grimm with equipment and a mule.
He's all set. working on his Companion asap. 
will have the Mule's and Wolf's stats up later today.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

*Earthson*

Earthson
Mule
Size/Type:	Large Animal
Hit Dice:	3d8+9 (22 hp)
Initiative:	+1
Speed:	30 ft. (6 squares)
Armor Class:	13 (-1 size, +1 Dex, +3 natural), touch 10, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+2/+9
Attack:	Hoof +4 melee (1d4+3)
Full Attack:	2 hooves +4 melee (1d4+3)
Space/Reach:	10 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	—
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +6, Ref +4, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 16, Dex 13, Con 17, Int 2, Wis 11, Cha 6
Skills:	Listen +6, Spot +6
Feats:	Alertness, Endurance

Combat
A mule’s powerful kick can be dangerous. 

Carrying Capacity
A light load for a mule is up to 230 pounds; a medium load, 231-460 pounds; and a heavy load, 461-690 pounds. A mule can drag 3,450 pounds. 

Skills
Mules have a +2 racial bonus on Dexterity checks to avoid slipping or falling.

Tricks: Stay, come when called, follow, bear rider, accept saddle and pack, kick.


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 20, 2005)

*Freestar*

Freestar
Wolf
Size/Type:	Medium Animal
Hit Dice:	2d8+4 (13 hp)
Initiative:	+2
Speed:	50 ft. (10 squares)
Armor Class:	14 (+2 Dex, +2 natural), touch 12, flat-footed 12
Base Attack/Grapple:	+1/+2
Attack:	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Full Attack:	Bite +3 melee (1d6+1)
Space/Reach:	5 ft./5 ft.
Special Attacks:	Trip
Special Qualities:	Low-light vision, scent
Saves:	Fort +5, Ref +5, Will +1
Abilities:	Str 13, Dex 15, Con 15, Int 2, Wis 12, Cha 6
Skills:	Hide +2, Listen +3, Move Silently +3, Spot +3, Survival +1*
Feats:	TrackB, Weapon Focus (bite)

Combat
A favorite tactic is to send a few individuals against the foe’s front while the rest of the pack circles and attacks from the flanks or rear. 

Trip (Ex)
A wolf that hits with a bite attack can attempt to trip the opponent (+1 check modifier) as a free action without making a touch attack or provoking an attack of opportunity. If the attempt fails, the opponent cannot react to trip the wolf. 

Skills
*Wolves have a +4 racial bonus on Survival checks when tracking by scent. 

*Companion abilities: Share Spells, Link*

*Tricks: Come when called, sit and stay, hunt, attack, guard, track, intimidate.*


----------



## Jarval (Jul 20, 2005)

*Astor* (formerly Michael McRae)
*Half-Elf Bard 1, NG*

STR 12 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 11 (+0)
INT 14 (+2)
WIS  8 (-1)
CHA 14 (+2)


*Combat Stats:*
Base Attack Bonus: +0
Melee: +1 [+0 BAB, +1 STR]
Ranged: +2 [+0 BAB, +2 DEX]
Hit Points: 6 [6 (levels)]
Armor Class: 15 [10 + 2 (DEX) + 3 (Studded leather armour)]
Initiative: +2 [+2 DEX]
Movement Rate: 30 feet

*Attacks per round:*
Rapier (+1 to hit, 1d6+1 dmg, Crit 18-20/x2)
Shortbow (+2 to hit, 1d6 dmg, Crit 20/x3, Rng 60')
Dagger (+1 to hit (melee) +2 to hit (thrown), 1d4+1 dmg, Crit 20/x2)

*Armor:*
Studded leather (+3 AC, -1 skill checks, +5 Max Dex, 15% arcane spell failure)


*Saving Throws:*
Fort: +0 [+0 base, +0 CON]
Ref: +4 [+2 base, +2 DEX]
Will: +1 [+2 base, -1 WIS]


*Feats:*
Negotiator (1st level feat)


*Skills:*
Bluff +6 (4 ranks, +2 CHA)
Decipher Script +6 (4 ranks, +2 CHA)
Diplomacy +10 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 racial, +2 Negotiator)
Gather Information +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 racial)
Listen +3 (4 ranks, -1 WIS)
Perform (stringed instrument) +8 (4 ranks, +2 CHA, +2 masterwork lute)
Sense Motive +5 (4 ranks, -1 WIS, +2 Negotiator)
Use Magic Device +6 (4 ranks, +2 CHA)


*Languages:*
Common, Elven, Giant, Orc.


*Special Abilities:*
Half-elf racial abilities:
Low-light vision.
Immune to sleep based magical effects.
+2 racial bonus to saves vs. Enchanment spells and effects.
+2 racial bonus to Diplomacy and Gather Information skill checks.
+1 racial bonus to Listen, Search and Spot skill checks.
Elven Blood.
Favored Class: Any.
Bard class abilities:
Bardic music (countersong, fascinate, inspire courage +1).
Bardic knowledge +3.


*Spells:*
Spells per day: 2
DCs: 12
Level 0: Light, Mage Hand, Prestidigitation, Summon Instrument.


*Equipment:*
Backpack:
- Masterwork lute
- Spellbook
- 50' Silk Rope
- Grappling Hook
- 11 gp
Wearing / Carrying:
- Explorer's Outfit
- Studded leather armour
- Rapier
- Dagger
- Shortbow
- 20 arrows

Total Weight Carried: 42 lb
Load: Light


*Current XP:*
Current:  0
Next Level: 1,000


----------



## Illniyar (Jul 20, 2005)

*New Register*

Hope there is still room for me, if you don't mind me joining in.
I'll post my character at sunday as I do not have access to my books until then (Army thing...).


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 21, 2005)

I found this far more interesting when I thought that folks were going to be travelling to another world and staying as themselves (ie- we would all be Humans, and working our best traits.) Then I realized that was not the case.

Then I realized that there was nothing stopping ME from doing that though. So if there's still room, Endovior, then I would like to make Leonard Payne, the Chaotic Good Human Fighter from the frozen northlands of Canada.

That being said. You have just given me an idea for a d20 Modern campaign. If this is full, look forward to a post on that.

Character Sheet:
[sblock]
	
	



```
Leonard Payne

Human Male
Fighter 1
Chaotic Good

Strength 	15	( + 2)
Dexterity 	13	( + 1)
Constitution 	13	( + 1)
Intelligence 	10	( + 0)
Wisdom 		12	( + 1)
Charisma 	9	(-1)
	
Size: 		Medium
Height: 	5' 11"
Weight: 	280 lb
Eyes: 		Hazel
Hair: 		Black
Skin: 		Light

Total Hit Points: 11
Speed: 20 feet

Armor Class: 16 = 10 + 5 [breastplate] + 1 [dexterity]
      Touch AC: 11
      Flat-footed: 15

Initiative modifier:	+ 1	= + 1 [dexterity]
Fear check:		+ 1	= + 1 [wisdom]
Horror check:		+ 1	= + 1 [wisdom]
Madness check:		+ 1	= + 1 [wisdom]
Fortitude save:		+ 3	= 2 [base] + 1 [constitution]
Reflex save:		+ 1	= 0 [base] + 1 [dexterity]
Will save:		+ 1	= 0 [base] + 1 [wisdom]
Attack (handheld):	+ 3	= 1 [base] + 2 [strength]
Attack (missile):	+ 2	= 1 [base] + 1 [dexterity]
Grapple check:		+ 7	= 1 [base] + 2 [strength] + 4 [improved grapple]

Light load:	66 lb. or less
Medium load:	67-133 lb.
Heavy load:	134-200 lb.
Lift over head:	200 lb.
Lift off ground:400 lb.
Push or drag:	1000 lb.

Languages:	Common

Halberd [1d10, crit x3, 12 lb., two-handed, piercing or slashing]

Breast plate [medium; + 5 AC; max dex + 3; check penalty -4; 30 lb.]

Feats:
      Dodge	
      Improved Unarmed Strike	
      Improved Grapple	

Skill Name	Key	Skill	Ability	Ranks	Misc.
		Ability	Mod	Mod		Mod

Appraise 	Int 	0 = 	+ 0		
Balance 	Dex* 	1 = 	+ 1		
Bluff 		Cha 	-1 = 	-1		
Climb 		Str* 	4 = 	+ 2	+ 2 	
Concentration 	Con 	1 = 	+ 1		
Craft (Weapon) 	Int 	2 = 	+ 0	+ 2 	
Diplomacy 	Cha 	-1 = 	-1		
Disguise 	Cha 	-1 = 	-1		
Escape Artist 	Dex* 	1 = 	+ 1		
Forgery 	Int 	0 = 	+ 0		
Gather Info 	Cha 	-1 = 	-1		
Heal 		Wis 	1 = 	+ 1		
Hide 		Dex* 	1 = 	+ 1		
Intimidate 	Cha 	3 = 	-1	+ 4 	
Jump 		Str* 	-2 = 	+ 2	+ 2 	-6 [speed 20]
Listen 		Wis 	1 = 	+ 1		
Move Silently 	Dex* 	1 = 	+ 1		
Perform 	Cha 	-1 = 	-1		
Ride 		Dex 	1 = 	+ 1		
Search 		Int 	0 = 	+ 0		
Sense Motive 	Wis 	1 =	+ 1		
Spot 		Wis 	1 = 	+ 1		
Survival 	Wis 	1 = 	+ 1
Swim 		Str** 	4 = 	+ 2	+ 2 	
Use Rope 	Dex 	1 = 	+ 1
		
* = check penalty for wearing armor
	
Leonard Payne's Equipment:

      42 lb     Weapons / Armor / Shield (from above)
      2 lb      Backpack
      5 lb      Bedroll
      3 lb      Blanket, winter
                Bottle
      2 lb      Flask
                Flint and steel
      1 lb      Mug
      10 lb     Pot
      20 lb     Tent
      _____
      85 lb	Total
```
[/sblock]


----------



## Endovior (Jul 21, 2005)

That's a key part if it.  You have the OPTION to change.  But be wary of the reprecussions.  You're going out to save humanity, but if you don't even like your race enough to remain a part of it, your motives WILL be questioned.

Oh, and the 'this is actually you' bit IS still important... Antimagic Field, anyone? 

*Evil DM Laughter*

In any event, the greater part of my roleplaying experience has been in running PbP games, with multiple parties running around different threads in the same world at different posting speeds.  Even if I had to run 4 different parties, it wouldn't be anything I haven't seen before.  This game won't ever be full.  'Full' is for those running an advanture, not those running a world.  On the other hand, if we get to 25 players, I'll recruit an Adversary to assist.  And if we get as far as 50, I'll request a subforum.  Keep track of this, if you like, it just might happen.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 21, 2005)

Hell the way I think of Jason changin into a dwarf was that he didn't expect to change races when he went over, but he definitly enjoyed the twisting of his flesh and changing of his body to that which he now feels natural...hell I'm now thinking he had some type of physical disability and the transition to this world changed him into what he is now...and he has NO intention of ever going back to bein human with all its frailties....


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 21, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Hell the way I think of Jason changin into a dwarf was that he didn't expect to change races when he went over, but he definitly enjoyed the twisting of his flesh and changing of his body to that which he now feels natural...hell I'm now thinking he had some type of physical disability and the transition to this world changed him into what he is now...and he has NO intention of ever going back to bein human with all its frailties....



I think the concept is that You. Ferritguy. are chosen to take this journey. That's how I see it. Grimm is my alterego and the truest reflection of who I am in the real world given shape in the other one.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 21, 2005)

I'd like to join, but I wouldn't be able to post a character until next week (going out of town).

You're not looking for character histories, are you? I could write a history, but I might as well send you a link to my bio on my webpage instead. 

Is the graphic interface inforcing alignment restrictions (there being no alignment in the real world)?


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 22, 2005)

*Tyreus*
Class: Barbarian 1
Race: Human
Alignment: Neutral
Deity:
Age: 16
Gender: Male
Height: 6’3”
Weight: 190
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blond
Skin: Tan


*Ability Scores:*
Str: 16
Dex: 12
Con: 12
Int: 10
Wis: 8
Cha: 13

HP: 13 (1d12+1)
AC: 15 (+1 Dex, +4 armor)
Init: +1 (+1 dex)
BAB: +1
Saves: Fort: +2 Ref: +1 Will: -1
Move: 40 ft


*Attacks:*
Great sword +4 2d6+4 19-20x2
-Sunder +8 2d6+4
Shortbow +2 1d6 x3


*Rage:*
Str: 20
Con: 16
HP: 15 (1d12+2)
AC: 13 (+1 Dex, +4 armor)
Saves: Fort: +2 Ref: +1 Will: +1
Attacks:
Great sword +6 2d6+7 19-20x2
-Sunder +10 2d6+7


*Feats:*
Power attack
Improved sunder


*Skills:* (Ability + Ranks + Misc)
Intimidate +6 (+2 Cha, 4 ranks)
Listen +4 (+0 Wis, 4 rank)
Survival +4 (+0 Wis, 4 rank)
Languages:
Common


*Equipment:*
Great sword
Short sword
Shortbow
Quiver
-20 arrows
Chain shirt
Waterskin
Belt pouch 
- 9 sp
Sack
-Bedroll
-Flint and steel
-Iron pot
-Trail rations x4
-Soap
-Sunrod


*Physical Description:*
Short blond hair, lightly tanned skin, and blue eyes. Tall with a large frame, fit and athletic looking.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 22, 2005)

Character up, sorry it took so long but I couldn't decide what I would want to be. I ended up taking a character test to help me out. After searching the interface for 'gestalt', 'paragon', and 'divine rank' I decided to go with a gish build. 

Would you allow me to enter the Warlock base class from Complete arcane for my next levels?


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 22, 2005)

Illniyar said:
			
		

> Hope there is still room for me, if you don't mind me joining in.
> I'll post my character at sunday as I do not have access to my books until then (Army thing...).




Here's a link to the SRD. You should find everything you need here.

http://www.systemreferencedocuments.org/35/sovelior_sage/home.html


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 23, 2005)

> I think the concept is that You. Ferritguy. are chosen to take this journey. That's how I see it. Grimm is my alterego and the truest reflection of who I am in the real world given shape in the other one.




Well Argent if it was the real me and shifting into another world, I would prob wind up being some type of healer (is the true me in this world anyway..)but..nothing like dnd to bring out the axe wielding, spitting dwarf in all of us...


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 23, 2005)

I´m interested, I would take a fighter or barbarian.

before the charachter building starts I´ve found it useful to ´ve a character sheet.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 24, 2005)

Bump.

Oh fearless leader / DM, when do we get to start playing?


----------



## Endovior (Jul 25, 2005)

Just to clarify: this is intended to be the REAL you, albeit transformed into a different body if you so choose (and if you do so choose, you'll be made aware of the advantages AND disadvantages of your choice...)

Players whose characters have no problems I can discern (And thus are approved, and may post to the Rogues Gallery Thread I just made)
Morgan Talthos (Human Fighter)
Argent Silvermage (Elf Druid)
Jarval (Half-Elf Bard)
Tyreus (Human Barbarian)
Kerrz (Human Fighter)

Players whose characters need fixing
Maiu Tanta (Human Sorcerer)
You have one extra ability point to spend.  Also, you forgot to add your extra spell known due to high charisma.
Ferretguy (Dwarf Barbarian)
You've misunderstood the standard point buy system (so did I, until recently).  As per the DMG, page 169, you pay one point per increase until you reach 14.  15 and 16 cost 2 points each.  17 and 18 cost 3 points each.  As is, you have too many!
Ranger Rick (Dwarf Fighter)
You've made the same mistake as Ferretguy.
Joshua Randall (Human Sorcerer)
You forgot to add your extra spell known due to high charisma.

Players who have yet to submit a character
Frukathka
Krug
Willow Aura
Illniyar
Goddess FallenAngel
Sword-Dancer

Get cracking, already!

That being said, I'll start the first parties Tuesday with everyone who is currently in the approved category.  If you aren't ready then, don't worry, you'll just be late.

Incidentally, for this particular campaign, you are NOT required to submit a backstory, as that gets into the whole acquisition of personal information stuff.  However, you may if you so desire, and it may actually have an effect.  An example of a particularly relevant background would be, for example, membership in the armed forces; since the real world IS actually in danger here, soldiers of all sorts are being strongly encouraged to volunteer for this (they aren't being ordered as of yet, though), and governments are of the opinion that any civilian volunteers will be acting under military personell, once through the Portal.  Not that this will neccessarily happen, it's just the general assumption, fueled largely by the fact that the governments don't yet realize that this will be quite unlike any previous military operation.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 25, 2005)

Tryin to figure out where I went wrong with the point buy..
Starting states of 14(6pts), 13(5pts), 14(6pts), 12(4pts),11(2pts), 10(2pts)
modified with racial +2 Con, -2 Chr
 to 14,13,16,12,11,8
 Total point buy 25...did I misinterpret the rules?


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2005)

The following is a transcript of what happens when I get into said portal.

IC: 
Lets see.. where's the "Twink my ride" button on this thing?  OOh.. 3.5 rules eh? *starts transformation process.*

Name: Call me J
Race: Um.. Human?  DUH.
Class: OOh.. tough one.. lets try Sorceror.. asskickin time!

Insert Abilities.
STR: 18
DEX: 18
CON: 18
INT: 18
WIS: 18
CHA: 18

*BEEEP*

Wait... What do you mean 'invalid entry'... ONLY 25 POINTS?  Silly Archmage we're trying to save the world here.. Whoa what the.. first level?  Hmmph.. calls himself a mage, eh?  Lets try this...

*several minutes later*
Damnable infernal contraption!!!  I'll twink you yet...

OOC: still working on char. idea..


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 25, 2005)

Tuesday If i get it done, and aren`t to tired when I come from gaminfg.
If not then Wednesday.

Which weapons and armor do the rank and file troops use, which ranged weapns are of military use...
Why didn`t the volunteers bring modern arms etc with them?

OTOH i`d my tour of duty, but i think my knowledge of military history would be of better use.


----------



## Jemal (Jul 25, 2005)

ferretguy said:
			
		

> Tryin to figure out where I went wrong with the point buy..
> Starting states of 14(6pts), 13(5pts), 14(6pts), 12(4pts),11(2pts), 10(2pts)
> modified with racial +2 Con, -2 Chr
> to 14,13,16,12,11,8
> Total point buy 25...did I misinterpret the rules?




Well first off, 11 is 3 points.  secondly he probably looked at your moded stats and thought that's what they were before racial mods.  cuz that would be an extra 2 points.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 25, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> .....Ferretguy (Dwarf Barbarian)
> You've misunderstood the standard point buy system (so did I, until recently).  As per the DMG, page 169, you pay one point per increase until you reach 14.  15 and 16 cost 2 points each.  17 and 18 cost 3 points each.  As is, you have too many!
> Ranger Rick (Dwarf Fighter)
> You've made the same mistake as Ferretguy.
> ...





str 16 = 10 points
dex 14 = 6 points
con 16 = 6 points +2 racial
int 10 = 2 points
wis 9 = 1 point
cha 6 = 0 points - 2 racial

Back story
Fresh out of HS, he joined the military and saw combat in a few conflicts.  He got out and had a family.  Just beore the announcement came he lost his family to a car accident.  Feeling guilty, because he was working while they where on vacation, he felt if he was with them, they would have survived.  Hear the call, his greif led him to join.  When offered to not be human he jumped at the chance.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 25, 2005)

Endovior said:
			
		

> Players whose characters need fixing
> 
> Joshua Randall (Human Sorcerer)
> You forgot to add your extra spell known due to high charisma.



I fixed this.



			
				Endovior said:
			
		

> You've misunderstood the standard point buy system (so did I, until recently). As per the DMG, page 169, you pay one point per increase until you reach 14. 15 and 16 cost 2 points each. 17 and 18 cost 3 points each.



If you want an easy way to spend your 25 points, you can use the elite array: 15, 14, 13, 12, 10, 8.

Note that you do point buy before applying racial modifiers.


----------



## ferretguy (Jul 26, 2005)

Jemal....Thanks alot....think my brain is on the fritz....


----------



## Endovior (Jul 26, 2005)

Damn, forgot racial modifiers when I was busily calculating absolutely everything else.  My fault enirely.  That puts Ferretguy, Ranger Rick, and Joshua Randall into the Approved category.


----------



## khavren (Jul 26, 2005)

By background, you mean our real life background?


----------



## sword-dancer (Jul 26, 2005)

I must sign out for time reasons.


----------



## Goddess FallenAngel (Jul 26, 2005)

Looks like I'm going to have to bow out - the game I was in that died just got resurrected, so I'm not going to have time at the moment for this one.

Thanks, and have fun....


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 27, 2005)

FYI - I may be offline Thursday night through Tuesday morning or maybe not.  It depends on my family's vacation plans.


I am still in, I will just not be around this weekend.


----------



## khavren (Jul 27, 2005)

How would you work clerics? Could I be a cleric of Buddha? or are clerics not an option?


----------



## Willow Aura (Jul 28, 2005)

Bear with me here, this is my first character not using GURPS...

Aelynn Dreamwanderer (Formerly Jackie Lee)
Female Gray Elf
First Level Wizard
Chaotic Good

ST: 6 (-2)
DX: 14 (+2)
CON: 10 (0)
INT: 18 (+4)
WIS: 13 (+1)
CHA: 12 (+1)

HP: 4
AC: 14 (+4 DX)
Initiative: +4
BAB: +0
Save: Fort: +0 Ref: +2 Will: +3
Move: 30 ft

Special Abilities:
Summon Familiar

Feats:
Spell Focus (Transmutation)
Scribe Scroll

Spells:
Transmutation Specialist (Necromancy and Illusion revoked)
Spells Per Day
0th (3) (+1)
1st (2) (+1)
Spellbook
All 0th level spells (Except revoked)
Enlarge Person
Mage Armour
Magic Missile
Magic Weapon
Reduce Person
Sleep
Summon Monster 1

Languages:
Celestial
Common
Draconic
Elven
Goblin
Orc

Skills:
Concentration (4) (+0)
Craft (Alchemy) (3) (+4)
Knowledge (Arcana) (4) (+4)
Knowledge (Architecture) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (Dungeoneering) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (Geography) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (History) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (Local) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (Nature) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (Nobility and Royalty) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (Religion) (1) (+4)
Knowledge (The Planes) (1) (+4)
Spellcraft (4) (+4)

Equipment:
95 GP
Longbow (+2 Attack Bonus, Damage: 1d8, Crit: x3, Range: 100 ft)

Increment: 100 ft)
Arrows (100)
Scholar's Outfit
Spellbook
Spell Component Pouch

Description: Jackie is a vertically challenged girl of 14, with ash blonde hair and gray-green eyes. That is, before her trip through the portal. Now she is a towering Gray Elf with light skin, flowing silver hair and understanding amber eyes.
Personality: Even before Jackie went through the portal, she held about her a certain sence of pride and conciet. Now she has an excuse to back it up. Jackie was a bit of a chatterbox, but is slightly less so now that she has a reputation to uphold. 
Backstory: Jackie lived in a small town quite close to Sacramento, California. She was in good physical condition, biking to school and back every day, and was fairly bright, showing up on the honour roll and in advanced classes. Jackie was fairly likeable, with many friends and a supprotive family. But despite all this, Jackie always felt that there was something missing from her life, something vital. Whether she'll find it on the other side of the portal or not, nobody knows.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 28, 2005)

Clerics are an option, but they require some thought: are YOU comfortable with a sudden conversion to what is effectively paganism in exchange for divine power? If so, then go right ahead. If not, then you can become a cleric of an alignment, which amounts to having some interesting conversations (the faithful would call them prayers) with an array of similarly aligned outsiders. That being accomplished, you'll receive your daily spells from your steadily growing list of extraplanar contacts, rather then from a specific god.

PS: Oh, and Willow, whose character I personally oversaw the making of, is of course approved.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 28, 2005)

I'd like to play but I can only post once every one or (occationally) two days.

If this is OK, I'll generate a character this weekend.  Thinking of a Monk or a Wizard.


----------



## khavren (Jul 28, 2005)

I have no particular problem with being considered pagan, I'm technicially a pagan now by virtue of not being baptised. How would you feel about worshiping norse or greek style gods, they are like people in attitudes and appetites, and a good clergymen might not have respect or venerance for them, but would know how to appeal to them and cajole them into granting prayers and powers.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Jul 28, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> I have no particular problem with being considered pagan, I'm technicially a pagan now by virtue of not being baptised. How would you feel about worshiping norse or greek style gods, they are like people in attitudes and appetites, and a good clergymen might not have respect or venerance for them, but would know how to appeal to them and cajole them into granting prayers and powers.





Could not the calling for this 'pagan' god be why the person is joining anyways?


----------



## Endovior (Jul 29, 2005)

True, true.  In any event, as should already be obvious, we haven't started yet.  Unexpected delays, material was misplaced, handful of excuses you've probably already heard before.  We'll start tomorrow.


----------



## khavren (Jul 29, 2005)

In that case, could I get a list of gods and thier domains?


----------



## Argent Silvermage (Jul 29, 2005)

I love this concept and really want to play but I'm going to bow out. There are a lot more people who want to play and I'm going to make room for one of them. Have fun everyone.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Jul 29, 2005)

khavren said:
			
		

> In that case, could I get a list of gods and thier domains?



Er... check the Player's Handbook for the core gods. I believe Endovior did say this was a core rules only campaign, and the PH is about as core as you can get.


----------



## Tyreus (Jul 29, 2005)

I'm not going to be on until tommorow night, I have a basketball tournament.


----------



## Endovior (Jul 30, 2005)

Exactly.  Deities are standard Greyhawk.

In any event, I'm about to open the first IC thread... check for it, unless you get this a few minutes after posting (in which case, check in a minute or so!).  Everyone who is currently listed as approved can post there, those who aren't... need to submit characters first!


----------



## khavren (Jul 30, 2005)

So would you accept roleplaying a cleric with the attitude of acknowledging the power of the gods, but not really _ worshiping _ them as such, i.e. not completly reverential, but respectful, like if you worked for a powerful mob boss, you do what they want and they help you out.


----------



## ghostcat (Jul 31, 2005)

Here's my character.  If you think my only been able to post once a day will slow things down too much then I won't me offended if you reject him.

*Ansila* (formally Brenda Braithweight)
Race: Human
Class: Monk
Level: 1
Alignment: Lawful Neutral
Age: 20
Gender: Male
Height: 6' 0"
Weight: 162 lbs.
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blond/Close Croped

Score and Modifier
Hit Points: 10
AC: 13
STR 13 (+1)
DEX 14 (+2)
CON 14 (+2)
INT 10 (+0)
WIS 12 (+1)
CHA 10 (+0)

SAVING THROWS
Fortitude: +4
Reflex: +6
Will: +3
Speed: 30'
Initiative: +2

Base Attack: +0
Melee: +1
Ranged: +2

WEAPONS/ARMOUR/SHEILD

Unarmed attack:
Total Attack Bonus: +1
damage: 1d6+1
critical: 20/x2

Weapon: Crossbow, Light:
Total Attack Bonus: +2
damage: 1d8
critical: 19-20/x2
range: 80'
weight: 4lbs
size: Medium
type: Piercing

Weapon: Nunchaku:
Total Attack Bonus: +1
damage: 1d6+1
critical: 20/x2
weight: 2lbs
size: Medium
type: Bludeoning

Weapon: Shuriken:
Total Attack Bonus: +2
damage: 1d2
critical: 20/x2
range: 10'
weight: 0.1lbs
size: Medium
type: Piercing

SKILLS
Balance (6)
Climb (5)
Hide (6)
Move Silently (6)
Tumble (6)

FEATS 
Dodge
Lightning Reflexes
Improved Unarmed Strike

SPECIAL ABILITIES 
Flurry of Blows (Ex)
Stunning Fist attack 1/day (DC 11)

EQUIPMENT 
Chalk (1 piece) (1)
Bolts (Crossbow/10) (1)
Flint and Steel (1)
Outfit (Monk's) (1)

Backpack
   Alchemist's Fire (Flask) (2)
   Rations (Trail/Per Day) (7)
   Bedroll (1)
   Blanket (Winter) (1)
   Waterskin (Filled) (1)
Crossbow (Light)

Gold: 108
Total weight carried: 32 lbs.
Current load: Light

ENCUMBRANCE
Light:  50   
Medium: 100   
Heavy:  150

DESCRIPTION
To Be Determined

BACKGROUND
Branda Brathweight lived in a northern English city.  Married to a drunken thug, who regularly beat her, she decided that the Portal was her only way out.

Given the choice she decided that she was not going to stay a defenseless female but would become a tough male who could hold his own in a brawl.


----------



## Kerrz (Jul 31, 2005)

I just realized that I ridiculously over-bought (and no one caught it.)

I'm redoing my equipment and showing costs now. Then I'm posting in the IC thread.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 1, 2005)

Kerrz said:
			
		

> I just realized that I ridiculously over-bought (and no one caught it.)
> 
> I'm redoing my equipment and showing costs now. Then I'm posting in the IC thread.





I missed a link to the IC thread.


----------



## Jarval (Aug 1, 2005)

The IC thread's here: http://www.enworld.org/forums/showthread.php?t=141990


----------



## Endovior (Aug 2, 2005)

Khavren: Yes.  I'd half expect that from someone suddenly thrust into the position of Cleric to a new set of gods.

Ghostcat: That's fine.  I post once on a somewhat below average day, more on better days, but it usually revolves around player activity.  That being said, approved.  Start whenever.

Kerrz: Ack!  I thought I should've looked closer at equipment... but at least you're honest about it.


----------



## khavren (Aug 2, 2005)

Name: Khavren Lightlord
Class: Cleric
Race: Human
Level: 1
Deity: Boccob

Age: 20
Gender: Male
Height: 6'2"
Weight: 180
Eyes: Blue
Hair: Blonde
Skin: Pale white

Str: 9
Dex: 12
Con: 10
Int: 14
Wis: 16
Chr: 10

Fort: +2
Ref: +1
Will: +5

AC 18 
Touch AC 11
Flatfoot AC 17
Bab: +0 (-1 melee, +1 ranged)

Skills: 
Knowledge-Religon: 6 (4 ranks, +2 int)
Hide: 3 (2 ranks, +1 Dex)
Bluff: 4 ranks
Knowledge-Arcana: 5 (3 ranks, +2 int)
Concentration: 3 ranks

Feats:
Persuasive
Scribe Scroll


Gear:
Chainmail -5 armor check speed 20 ft 45 lbs 150 gp
Hvy wood Shield -2 armor check 10 lbs 7 gp
Hvy Mace 1d8 x2 bludg 8 lb 12 gp
Sling 1d4 x2 50ft 
sling bullets (20) 10lbs 2 sp 
Backpack 2 lb 2 gp
bedroll 5lb 1sp
Candle 1 cp
Chalk (9) 9 cp
Fishhook 1 sp
Flint and steel 1 gp
Hooded lantern 2 lb 7 gp
Belt pouch (2) 1 lb 2 gp
tent 20lb 10 gp
waterskin 4 lb 1 gp
Signet Ring 5 gp
trail rations (3) 3 lb 1 gp 5 sp

9 silver and 10 copper left




Spells
Zero lev - 3
Guidance x1
Detect Magic x1
Resistance x1

first lv - 2 + domain
Cause fear x1
Doom x1

domains - Magic, Trickery
Disguise self x1


----------



## Endovior (Aug 3, 2005)

One minor problem: you haven't stated which domains you picked (although Disguise Self indicated that Trickery is one of them).  It's important as far as Domain powers go.  Other then that, everything's fine.


----------



## khavren (Aug 3, 2005)

edited to add that, Is there a particular way you would be dealing with scroll making? I'm assuming that the knowledge based skills just get implanted as part of the creation process


----------



## khavren (Aug 3, 2005)

so do  we get to use our knowledge of dnd in this game?


----------



## Endovior (Aug 3, 2005)

Kay, having done that, you're accepted.

That being said, item creation, like everything else, is standard. You spend the XP, you take the time, you make the item.

As for player knowledge, I'd expect you to have some basic knowledge (ie: Chromatic Dragons are evil, Metallic Dragons are good), but not specific knowledge that you'd need to look up (the AC of an adult Black Dragon). For that, you need to spend points in the relevant knowledge skills and make good rolls, as usual.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Right or wrong, I am think that here is an ex military guy on earth and he sees this gaggle so he decides to organize into a military unit/army

Therefore the typical small party DnD is not going to be considered.  Therefore to get PC involvement the PCs will become ranking officers.  This means they will be in charge of NPCs.

Or the PCs can all be part of one squad of a larger army?

This squad can be xyz squad or a HQ squad therefore the PCs will not get into the actual melee fight, but will be used more as liason between the NPC squads and the head of the Army.

I am not sure how we should play this.  Considering we could organize how ever we want to I would like to get some feed back.  The other problem is (I think) my PC just does not quite have the CHA stat for what I am pulling off.


----------



## ghostcat (Aug 3, 2005)

I've no objections to Army organisation.  Given the apparent large numbers of NPCs, its probably the only way. However, I don't think the PCs as squad leaders will work.  There are bound to be NPC more qualified to lead than the PCs. Also I don't really want to lead a construction team or spend endless hour on guard duty.

The HQ squad / messenger idea would work, given that the PCs can all defend themselves.

However, my personal favourite is for the PCs to form a special forces / troubleshooting squad. 

The question is, do we need to role play this or do we wave a magic wand and say that everyone is organised into squads and the PC are wherever we want them to be.

Just my 2p.


----------



## Joshua Randall (Aug 3, 2005)

ghostcat said:
			
		

> However, my personal favourite is for the PCs to form a special forces / troubleshooting squad.



This works the best, in my experience. We could have a lot of varied missions, from defending the wall-building peasants to infiltrating an enemy lair to learn their plans to striking at enemy strongpoints to break up their formations.


> The question is, do we need to role play this or do we wave a magic wand and say that everyone is organised into squads and the PC are wherever we want them to be.



I vote for the hand-waving explanation. Let's get this show on the road!

P.S. Shouldn't Endovior create an OOC thread somewhere? So we don't clutter up this Recruiting thread any further.


----------



## Ranger Rick (Aug 3, 2005)

Joshua Randall said:
			
		

> This works the best, in my experience. We could have a lot of varied missions, from defending the wall-building peasants to infiltrating an enemy lair to learn their plans to striking at enemy strongpoints to break up their formations.
> I vote for the hand-waving explanation. Let's get this show on the road!
> 
> P.S. Shouldn't Endovior create an OOC thread somewhere? So we don't clutter up this
> Recruiting thread any further.




I flexible and can do either combined or split.  

Here is a split that is non conventional.  One is for daylight raids/scouting the other is for night time.  This way 24 hour pressure can be put upon the nastys.  One problem is that the Sorcerer has no night vision capability.  The other is how long does it take to get from lindor to the camps?  If it is longer than 4-5 hours than this split is not feasible.

Johnny (Ranger Rick), dwarf Fighter
Dorin Ogresplitter (ferretguy), dwarf Barbarian 
Berethani (Joshua Randall), human Sorcerer
Aelynn Dreamwanderer (Willow Aura), elf Wizardess
Astor (Jarval), half-elf Bard

Morgan Talthos (screen name: same), human Fighter
Leonard Payne (Kerrz), human Fighter
Maiu Tanta (screen name: same), human Sorceress
Ansila (ghostcat), human Monk
Tyreus (screen name: same), human Barbarian


----------



## khavren (Aug 3, 2005)

Let me know if I was at the briefing or just got there now.


----------



## khavren (Aug 3, 2005)

Endovior said he could handle X number of groups, he might already have an idea about how to organize it, ala "We need 6 people to scout the dwarves, and 5 to clear out this section of ruins"


----------



## Endovior (Aug 3, 2005)

I just set up a seperate thread for the OOC, so you should move any further discussion that way.

Here's the Link: http://www.enworld.org/showthread.php?t=142572


----------



## Jemal (Aug 7, 2005)

still room for me or no?  I no longer have access to the computer I was keeping all my gaming stuff on (It's in storage till end of month) so I'll have to post up a new char if you'll still have me..


----------



## Endovior (Aug 8, 2005)

Sure!  You'll just be a little late, on the second group of ships or what not.  The Portal is always open, recruiting doesn't close.


----------



## Guest 11456 (Sep 1, 2005)

. .


----------

